# help with home surround sound



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

dont know where i should place speakers in this situation...i promise i will listen to your ideas Jim and M5 LOL

not looking to spend a ton, but i want a decent little system. never really watch movies much, just watch tv at night before going to bed, etc. never really going to play it very loud unless i happen to be watching a movie. 

anyways, this is where my tv is, and where my bed. how would i place the speakers?

notice how the tv isnt on a flat wall, i have a ceiling mount and its mounted in the corner of my room angled towards my bed. the mount comes tomorow so ill get pics after i install it. but i know the L and R front speakers are supposed to be firing at you as the tv is correct? would i angle the speakers too? 

then how would i do the rear speakers? 

dont laugh at my diagram lol










this is how i have the tv now until my mount gets in.










my old tv, this is where the 42" will be (close to the ceiiling) when the mount gets in.










notice i dont have much wall space to the right of the tv,,,,entrance to the bathroom...


----------



## rdv (May 14, 2007)

yeah you forgot the bathroom in your diagram : ). can you put the tv directly in front of your bed? it can get uncomfortable watching at an angle. 

actually your tv placement is the same as mine but ours is in the living room, with the sofa on the opposite wall. i used wall mounts on either side of the screen for the left and right speakers, the center channel i placed just below the screen on the table. all speakers are facing the sofa.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

i could, but i want to run my hdmi wire from my pc (desk right under the tv in that corner) to the tv...


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Can you re-do your diagram with EVERYTHING in your room. Bathroom, computer, windows, etc? That would really help with figuring out the proper layout. As it stands you are missing a lot of stuff that makes it important. 

Also, what kind of speakers? Do they mount? Are the bookshelves? Are they towers?

Thanks


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

havok20222 said:


> Can you re-do your diagram with EVERYTHING in your room. Bathroom, computer, windows, etc? That would really help with figuring out the proper layout. As it stands you are missing a lot of stuff that makes it important.
> 
> Also, what kind of speakers? Do they mount? Are the bookshelves? Are they towers?
> 
> Thanks


or take pictures. probably a little more simple


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

the ceiling LCD mount gets here today, ill have pics later 

i might be able to mount the tv until tomorow though, i dont know.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> the ceiling LCD mount gets here today, ill have pics later
> 
> i might be able to mount the tv until tomorow though, i dont know.


Personally I think you should wait and mount the TV until you get your room layout. I mean are you absolutely dead set on that being the only position for your TV? Measure twice, cut once philosophy.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

yes.

the wall mount came in, im going to try and mount it this weekend. its harder becuase its a ceiling mount so i have to get in the attic, etc.


----------

